# WP PArody



## cant (Jan 30, 2012)

View attachment 39842

DFatsky - Man, WP and AP is the man !!! Just look at my avi mofos Ima monstar!!! Dont miss out on this shit WP will hook you up with human grade pharmacy gearz bros !!! 

All the test is off the charts ! test c is making me huuaage

Its quality shit, not like UGL

Big true

View attachment 39843

FagboyChino - Good Money !!!!!! 
I hide in closet ur room. 


*2 days later*


View attachment 39842

DFatsky - WP is a scammer bros, his gear is underdosed as shit 
he tried to make me go down on him ...... that was the last straw

WP made me sucker newbies into buying his underdoserd ugl gears, srs he held a gun to my head with my dick in his hand

View attachment 39843 

FagboyChino - Good Money !!!!!! wait wut ??? 

View attachment 39842

DFartsky - yeaaahh boi, Im now repping for aw, this shit is off da hook, ive been pinnin ther shit for a week now and can tell you its made like human grade** ive gained 30pounds

you cannot get any better that this shit brah why take a chance on anything else




** UGL human grade

View attachment 39843

FagstainChino - yaaa WP is da maiin. wait wut ??



View attachment 39842

DFartsalot - yeah bros you can trust me, id neva lie to you bros eva
just hit me up wid any questions bros and ill do anything

i suck a mean dick for gears y'all


====================================================
Ahahahaha chino is district manager for anabolic warehouse, mofo couldnt manage a sentance 
who da fuck would trust these gimps

stay tuned for the next episode




BIG true
Goooood money
So mote it be


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 30, 2012)

That's actually pretty funny for a first post.


----------



## boss (Jan 30, 2012)

I want to see a melt down! Awesome post.


----------



## cant (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Jan 30, 2012)

Is this a gimmick account? Funny though, i had a good laugh, that rep must have gone back in time to be pinning for a week as a new rep.


----------



## cant (Jan 30, 2012)

^^ BIG true, now all see truth, god is watching !!!!


----------



## cant (Jan 30, 2012)

WP products.
So good you can taste the semen

View attachment 39844


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 30, 2012)

boss said:


> I want to see a melt down! Awesome post.



Im sure you see lots of meltdowns everytime you put your seven elen nachos in the microwave. Take it easy mush body.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow!!  I can see ive made a lasting impression on this kids life!!! Get a job!


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 30, 2012)

Seven eleven nachos are awesome


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 30, 2012)

Boss lives on them


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 30, 2012)

Who's gimmick account art thou?


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 30, 2012)

Someone who good scamned by WP


----------



## cant (Jan 30, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Someone who good scamned by WP


 
Chino... that you bro ?

you typing with a dick in your mouth brah ?


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 30, 2012)

could be benj, he has a hard on for destroying wp. However, whenever he has a problem with someone, he just comes out and says it. 

Now then, my best guess would be that it's someone who doesn't like you Dlat. 

But I got to admit the bit about chino was pretty funny. I can't understand what he's saying half the time.


----------



## cant (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## cant (Jan 30, 2012)

I gots mad MS Paint skills y'all


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## D-Lats (Jan 30, 2012)

Theres no free gear involved here so i doubt its ben.


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 30, 2012)

Ha.  Really though I think these gimmick accounts are fucking gay.  Heavy, please expose this homo.


----------



## cant (Jan 30, 2012)

View attachment 39846


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 30, 2012)

Makes me feel more popular! Nobodies dont get this kind of attention. This guy actually has the time to study me and go to this much trouble.
Only the unemployed and nerdy have that much time, must be kos. I literalky crushed him with my last rampage on him.


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 30, 2012)

KOS has no problem making an ass of himself under his own name.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 30, 2012)

KOS is a negging fool and someone I belive should be mass negged.


----------



## cant (Jan 30, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Ha. Really though I think these gimmick accounts are fucking gay. Heavy, please expose this homo.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 30, 2012)

^^i'd hit that


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jan 30, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> But I got to admit the bit about chino was pretty funny. I can't understand what he's saying half the time.



That's impressive you can understand anything he says.


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 30, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> ^^i'd hit that



With a shovel


----------



## cant (Jan 30, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> K so Chino Juice and I are stuck here in the warehouse eating Halo and talking shit about working out, the boss took off with 3 bikini chicks he messes with. The guys a freak!! So since hes out having fun Chino and Juice said we should too!!
> So the next five orders are getting free shipping anywhere!! If you are one of santas elves we will strap a bottle of tren to a polar bears ass and send him to you for FREE!!!


 
meanwhile in the aw warezhouse .....

View attachment 39847


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 30, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> With a shovel


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 30, 2012)

Warezhouse? This has to be the hideous blob known as kos. Its just" solidified" lol wrong word for that puddle with legs. As the weakest person ive ever owned.


----------



## cant (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## D-Lats (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## XYZ (Jan 30, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> *Is this a gimmick account?* Funny though, i had a good laugh, that rep must have gone back in time to be pinning for a week as a new rep.


 
You think?


----------



## cant (Jan 30, 2012)

custom said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -26743 reputation points from custom.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 30, 2012)

Lol cant hates being negged? Expect more.


----------



## cant (Jan 30, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Lol cant hates being negged? Expect more.


----------



## custom (Jan 30, 2012)

cant said:


>


 Only cry baby bitches post pm's. Is that your moms vag you posted cause I know a doctor that can fix that


----------



## custom (Jan 30, 2012)

D-Lats said:


>


Twins?


----------



## cant (Jan 30, 2012)

custom said:


> Only cry baby bitches post pm's. Is that your moms vag you posted cause I know a doctor that can fix that


----------



## custom (Jan 30, 2012)

cant said:


>


Stop posting pics of your family....not cool. Post that pic of you in the mirror when you called yourself killerofsaints, someone forgot to give you a chin fatass


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 30, 2012)

Lol^^ funny you post this in a thread you posted to start a fight!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 30, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> could be benj, he has a hard on for destroying wp. However, whenever he has a problem with someone, he just comes out and says it.
> 
> Now then, my best guess would be that it's someone who doesn't like you Dlat.
> 
> But I got to admit the bit about chino was pretty funny. I can't understand what he's saying half the time.



I have no clue who this is. No doubt its a gimmick, but like you said, I just come out with it. This shit is pretty funny though. I was I could take credit for this work lol


----------



## cant (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Jan 30, 2012)

cant said:


> meanwhile in the aw warezhouse .....
> 
> View attachment 39847


bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 30, 2012)

Bigben youd sell out kos on this for a half bottle of prop lol!!!


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 30, 2012)

The bottom half


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 30, 2012)

I have no clue who this is. I dont think its KOS, unless he took his trolling to a whole 'nother level.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 30, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I have no clue who this is. No doubt its a gimmick, but like you said, I just come out with it. This shit is pretty funny though. I was I could take credit for this work lol


 shoot i dont even have a photoshop program....i dont know how to do any of this stuff... i wish it was me but it isnt


pretty funny


lol at dlats so desperate he is already resorting to wife stuff

self ownage at its best


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 30, 2012)

Aminoman?


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> shoot i dont even have a photoshop program...._*i dont know how to do any of this stuff*_... i wish it was me but it isnt
> 
> 
> pretty funny
> ...



I figured you didnt, so I knew you werent a possibility.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 30, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> KOS has no problem making an ass of himself under his own name.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 30, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Aminoman?


 
amino is cool but i dont thin he could do this stuff either...have you seen the spelling


----------



## cant (Jan 30, 2012)

View attachment 39849


----------



## cant (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## _LG_ (Jan 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>


----------



## ExLe (Jan 30, 2012)

cant said:


> I gots mad MS Paint skills y'all


 

^^^

Sounds like the same person who was doing the shy ronnie gimmick...


----------



## boss (Jan 30, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Boss lives on them



8 mcdoubles friday night followed by sex. Dlats there is no reason to get all defensive. Take another xanax or whatever it is WP fed you to lie for em. 


Oh look custom is spamming me once again. Hey custom if you want me to violate your ass just ask ya big fat juden


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 30, 2012)

Speaking of fat bwahahhaaa!!! Oh yeah your an athlete hhahahahhhhaaa!! Too bad belly flopping wasnt in the olympics you and kos would dominate!!! Can you suck your own tit?


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 30, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> amino is cool but i dont thin he could do this stuff either...have you seen the spelling



When you pop a zit does gravy come out?


----------



## cant (Jan 30, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> That's actually pretty funny for a first post.


 
technically, this was my first 



cant said:


> View attachment 39850
> duuude, congrats dfats


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## cant (Jan 30, 2012)

cant said:


> View attachment 39852
> duuude, congrats dfats


 





View attachment 39853


In the next installment - a new rep is born ....


----------



## custom (Jan 30, 2012)

boss said:


> 8 mcdoubles friday night followed by sex. Dlats there is no reason to get all defensive. Take another xanax or whatever it is WP fed you to lie for em.
> 
> 
> Oh look custom is spamming me once again. Hey custom if you want me to violate your ass just ask ya big fat juden


I told you once and I'll tell you again my ass is a one way(exit only) so just stop. I know this hurts but the world is full of gay guys, so look elsewhere. Sorry bro


----------



## boss (Jan 30, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Speaking of fat bwahahhaaa!!! Oh yeah your an athlete hhahahahhhhaaa!! Too bad belly flopping wasnt in the olympics you and kos would dominate!!! Can you suck your own tit?




Funny you're still a fat ass and I look better then you do after a night like that eh chief.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 30, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## secdrl (Jan 30, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 30, 2012)

I think wp runs all them webs


----------



## KelJu (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't understand. Why go to this much trouble and not have the balls to post it under their real account? WP sucks, they have always sucked, they are lying faggots, and I didn't even have to register a fake account to say it.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 30, 2012)

^^^big true


----------



## cant (Jan 31, 2012)

custom said:


> I told you once and I'll tell you again my ass is a one way(exit only) so just stop. I know this hurts but the world is full of gay guys, so look elsewhere. Sorry bro


----------



## custom (Jan 31, 2012)

cant said:


>


 Cant I think you misspelled your name it should read CUNT


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 31, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Aminoman?


 

Bro dont even start this.We are cool with each other.Our fun times are over with,Im here to help run a business.


----------



## cant (Jan 31, 2012)

custom said:


> Cant I think you misspelled your name it should read CUNT


 
jeez ya think ...






u not so smart smart


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 31, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Bro dont even start this.We are cool with each other.Our fun times are over with,Im here to help run a business.


 Come at me bro


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 1, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> Come at me bro


----------



## cant (Feb 1, 2012)

meanwhile in the WP forum ...


----------



## colochine (Feb 1, 2012)

cant said:


> meanwhile in the WP forum ...



Lol


----------



## cant (Feb 1, 2012)

BREAKING news in the AW camp this morning


View attachment 39873


rumours suggest ChudLatsky needed 350~ stitches to seal up his vaginal wall following birth.

this news was received with great enthusiasam in the AW headquarters






still no news as to which sponsor this miracle child will rep


----------



## cube789 (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## TonyMack (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm so glad I logged on today, this is great lunch time reading material. You guys crack me up. 

Now get back to work... if you have a job.


----------



## cant (Feb 1, 2012)

Later, AW launch a virtual army recruitment drive 


View attachment 39882


specualtion escalates as to the goal of this cyber army


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 1, 2012)

cant said:


> breaking news in the aw camp this morning
> 
> 
> View attachment 39873
> ...





cant said:


> later, aw launch a virtual army recruitment drive
> 
> 
> View attachment 39882
> ...


bwahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 1, 2012)

........


----------



## Imosted (Feb 1, 2012)

KelJu said:


> I don't understand. Why go to this much trouble and not have the balls to post it under their real account? WP sucks, they have always sucked, they are lying faggots, and I didn't even have to register a fake account to say it.


Honest post


----------



## ExLe (Feb 2, 2012)

cant said:


> Later, AW launch a virtual army recruitment drive
> 
> 
> View attachment 39882
> ...


 





That poster is comedy gold...


----------



## cant (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## cant (Feb 2, 2012)

custom said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -26774 reputation points from custom.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


 
you hiring brah ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2012)

This is some funny shit, good to see some comedy coming back to AG!


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 2, 2012)

I have to say I approve of the work of this cant fellow. Good jokes and excellent use of pictures. Shitting on WP probably won't gain him too many enemies around here either.


----------



## custom (Feb 2, 2012)

cant said:


> you hiring brah ?


Once again the little pussy posts up pms, like someone really gives a shit. Im hiring but sorry Im not in the rubbish removal service so look else where!


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 2, 2012)

I like how sponsor bashing is allowed sometimes.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> I like how sponsor bashing is allowed sometimes.


 
It depends ..  if it's a genuine issue that is being ignored in the Sponsors section, then game on. Such as the raws debarcle


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 2, 2012)

This is more sponsor rep bashing than sponsor bashing.   Should be ok.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> This is more sponsor rep bashing than sponsor bashing. Should be ok.


 
Yes, it's always open-season on those cock-sucking hebrews


----------



## cant (Feb 2, 2012)

custom said:


> Once again the little pussy posts up pms, like someone really gives a shit. Im hiring but sorry Im not in the rubbish removal service so look else where!


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> It depends ..  if it's a genuine issue that is being ignored in the Sponsors section, then game on. Such as the raws debarcle



Ah yes the great raws debarcle.  Hes due back under a different name soon.

P.S.  Did you have to suck the cawk of both Heavy and Prince to transcend to board-wide moderator?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 2, 2012)

custom is an obvious gimmick

 i have never seen a post by  him not kissing dlats ass


----------



## custom (Feb 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> custom is an obvious gimmick
> 
> i have never seen a post by him not kissing dlats ass


After you grow a chin then and only then you can reply to my posts
I think you and Cant oops I mean Cunt both work out at Jack LaLanes.


----------



## custom (Feb 2, 2012)

cant said:


>


Is this a pic of your little sister that you continue to rape. I see the cum dripping from her mouth did you and Killerofsaints tag team her? Its a lot of gizz, I dont think you produce that much


----------



## cant (Feb 2, 2012)

custom said:


> Is this a pic of your little sister that you continue to rape. I see the cum dripping from her mouth did you and Killerofsaints tag team her? Its a lot of gizz, I dont think you produce that much


----------



## cant (Feb 2, 2012)

back at the WP forum ...



World-Pharma.org said:


> Guys,we have server update..hope site will be back today..
> Thanks


----------



## custom (Feb 2, 2012)

cant said:


>


Is that the best you got. Do you know how many times I've seen this pic posted by others. Why dont you think up your own shit, Im sure you got plenty of time while your sister rest between anal rapes. Whos turn is it now yours or Killer of aints


----------



## cant (Feb 2, 2012)

custom said:


> Is that the best you got. Do you know how many times I've seen this pic posted by others. Why dont you think up your own shit, Im sure you got plenty of time while your sister rest between anal rapes. Whos turn is it now yours or Killer of aints


 





...........  nah ......... gotta be stupid


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 2, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Ah yes the great raws debarcle.  Hes due back under a different name soon.
> 
> P.S.  Did you have to suck the cawk of both Heavy and Prince to transcend to board-wide moderator?



some Jew sources are telling me that he's already back here under a new name.


----------



## custom (Feb 2, 2012)

Once again Cunt cant think on his own he needs to surf the net for pics. I'll pm you some ideas when you leave Jack LaLanes.
P.S. stop sending me invites for the homo superbowl party you and Killerofsaints are throwing, I respectfully decline.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Ah yes the great raws debarcle. Hes due back under a different name soon.
> 
> P.S. Did you have to suck the cawk of both Heavy and Prince to transcend to board-wide moderator?


 
It's not a job worth sucking anything for


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 2, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> some Jew sources are telling me that he's already back here under a new name.




For real?   They can't let that happen.


----------



## cant (Feb 2, 2012)

..whilst in the land of uncleZ

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/unclez/154330-sponsor-hoppers.html

View attachment 39917


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 2, 2012)

Hahahahahahahaha^^^


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 2, 2012)

custom said:


> Is this a pic of your little sister that you continue to rape. I see the cum dripping from her mouth did you and Killerofsaints tag team her? Its a lot of gizz, I dont think you produce that much



who the fuck looks at that picture, of a little kid, and automatically thinks of jizz? Get the fuck out of here, pedophile.


----------



## cant (Feb 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> custom is an obvious gimmick
> 
> i have never seen a post by him not kissing dlats ass


 





this is actually bang on the money 

BIIIIIG true


----------



## cube789 (Feb 3, 2012)

KelJu said:


> I don't understand. *Why go to this much trouble and not have the balls to post it under their real account?* WP sucks, they have always sucked, they are lying faggots, and I didn't even have to register a fake account to say it.


 
because 



Little Guy said:


> I like how sponsor bashing is allowed sometimes.


 
but, this is true 



hoyle21 said:


> This is more sponsor rep bashing than sponsor bashing. Should be ok.


 
so no need for a fake account, apologies to mods/admin/veteran members 

Enjoy the commentary for what it is 

if you dont like; dont read 

sincerely
the resident cunt


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 3, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> It's not a job worth sucking anything for



Why keep sucking then? Just for the tasty treats?


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## custom (Feb 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> who the fuck looks at that picture, of a little kid, and automatically thinks of jizz? Get the fuck out of here, pedophile.


Sissybenj you still here..sounds like your in one of you're melt moods. Your easy bro...lol


----------



## custom (Feb 3, 2012)

Once again Cant, I mean cunt is surfing the web for pics cause he cant come up with anything himself. Stop pming me I'm not coming over for the gay fuckfest that you, Chinlessofsaints, and Sissybenj are having on Superbowl Sunday


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 3, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> some Jew sources are telling me that he's already back here under a new name.



Please share this hebrew scuttlebutt.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 3, 2012)

custom said:


> Once again Cant, I mean cunt is surfing the web for pics cause he cant come up with anything himself. Stop pming me I'm not coming over for the gay fuckfest that you, Chinlessofsaints, and Sissybenj are having on Superbowl Sunday



I will attend, where is this happening?


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 3, 2012)

there is an unnervingly low level of tranny pics in this thread. just sayin. My sense of propriety requires unnecessary displays of bizarre sexual fetish in order to feel at ease. I'd post the pics myself but both of my hands are bound, and I'm typing this out using my octocock. 



      -Sent from my penis using Tapacawk.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 3, 2012)

custom said:


> Once again Cant, I mean cunt is surfing the web for pics cause he cant come up with anything himself. Stop pming me I'm not coming over for the gay fuckfest that you, Chinlessofsaints, and Sissybenj are having on Superbowl Sunday


LOL. Who told you to come to this section? You don't have any wit or humor. I guarantee you're at least 35 or older, because only an older guy would think any of this is funny.

Get your gimpy ass back to WP. His section is dead without you sucking his cock.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 3, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Please share this hebrew scuttlebutt.



my sources and I are not 100% completely sure, so Im not gonna call someone out when I may be wrong....


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 3, 2012)

Bigben why you angry bro?





Post that pic of your stolen suspension in the duct tape vial! That makes me laugh everytime


----------



## cube789 (Feb 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> custom said:
> 
> 
> > Once again Cant, I mean cunt is surfing the web for pics cause he cant come up with anything himself. Stop pming me I'm not coming over for the gay fuckfest that you, Chinlessofsaints, and Sissybenj are having on Superbowl Sunday
> ...


 



D-Lats said:


> Bigben why you angry bro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

..that should have been posted under your "Custom" account







(obligatory pic)


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 3, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Bigben why you angry bro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



please enlighten me. Id love to know what the fuck a duct tape vial is. thanks.


----------



## custom (Feb 3, 2012)

Sissybenj is meeeeeeeeeeeeeelting. LOL


----------



## custom (Feb 3, 2012)

Once again you lose Sissybenj.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 3, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> ..that should have been posted under your "Custom" account
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have never taken my ownage this far. This dick rubber ice cube has me on his mind all day everyday bwahahahaaaa i must have fucked tis kneegers wig up!!!


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> please enlighten me. Id love to know what the fuck a duct tape vial is. thanks.



You posted the picture after you did that big scam on wp for the suspension. Ill find the pic looked like a tampon with a vial lid


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 3, 2012)

bahahaha. I returned all that shit. viagra, suspension, winni, sust, etc.

The suspension was from Raws.

Fuck, I think KOS and Cant gaped your asshole so much that you just arent the same.

Just admit youve been raped. You rep companies before you even see what a vial of their gear looks like.


----------



## custom (Feb 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> bahahaha. I returned all that shit. viagra, suspension, winni, sust, etc.
> 
> The suspension was from Raws.
> 
> ...


 Someones meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelting away


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 3, 2012)

^meltdown complete


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 3, 2012)

custom said:


> Once again you lose Sissybenj.



posts like this are why Im going to gape your asshole. shit sucks.


----------



## custom (Feb 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> posts like this are why Im going to gape your asshole. shit sucks.


All this gay gaping talk certifies YOU ARE GAY. Give up while you're so far behind


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 3, 2012)

LOL. you really arent cut out for this. Shits weak, little guy.


----------



## cube789 (Feb 3, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> LOL. you really arent cut out for this. Shits weak, little guy.


 
lol this is painfully evident with his multiple account personality disorder


----------



## cube789 (Feb 3, 2012)

away from the chaos in Anything goes, the AW barracks is a hive of activity ..

Chino is placed in charge of arms & munitions 

View attachment 39932

whilst dimLatsky works on a new, improved pinning video

View attachment 39934

the ranks are swelling with newbs

View attachment 39933

in preparation for something BIG ... (true)


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 3, 2012)

So I heard World Pharma is FDA approved, so I figure "what's the harm". I call the FDA and ask about this approval. Their response was thus: " Man fuck that no English speaking, cat eating, tranny-with-a-clubfoot having, wet spot on a motel 6 disposable sheet, slant eyed gook!" The lady at the FDA office then proceeded to tell me that "God sees all, so he's watching me flip you off, chinc lover". 
         I'll be honest with you, this level of vitriol was entirely expected. The women's clitoris sounded huge and overly expensive. I now think this "FDA approval" was gained by the FDA employees all being former WP reps.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2012)

custom said:


> Once again you lose Sissybenj.


 you post repetitive boring goofy teen shit just like dlats...i think you are the same


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 3, 2012)

Ice cube on his way to kos house for pizza night!


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 3, 2012)

Kos says "ice cube better hurry the fuck up!!"


----------



## cube789 (Feb 3, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> there is an unnervingly low level of tranny pics in this thread. just sayin. My sense of propriety requires unnecessary displays of bizarre sexual fetish in order to feel at ease. I'd post the pics myself but both of my hands are bound, and I'm typing this out using my octocock.
> 
> 
> 
> -Sent from my penis using Tapacawk.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 3, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>



Whoa you look flexible for a fat ass!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 9, 2012)

following boardwide complaints AW had enrolled certain reps on night classes - 

Chino was pleased to receive 







Whilst DimLat learnt math




D-Lats said:


> Just for putting up the banner AW wants to knock 10% off every order. the more you order the more the discount! Hows that sound Army members??!!


 

In the mean time allegations had been made regarding thread deletions and covering up of customer complaints. 

AW spokes woman DLats released this official statement









In other news, the AW army competition competition had commenced


----------



## cube789 (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2013)

bhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## cube789 (Dec 4, 2013)

i would just like to point out the irony of the pics in this thread at this particular time


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 4, 2013)

cant said:


> WP products.
> So good you can taste the semen
> 
> View attachment 39844




lol what an ugly mong


----------

